# Teredo completely deleted from my computer?



## Epic1sammy (Aug 26, 2017)

I was trying to clean up my computer using Avast Anti virus but when it cleared my junk files and apps it some how deleted teredo from my computer. I have tried to re install it from the admin cmd prompt and the device manager but it is still not working. The only reason i noticed it was deleted was because my xbox app was not letting me join partys.

It gave me this message in the settings menu.









If anyone can help me out it would be very appreciated.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

From a similar thread on toms hardware:

_*What you need to do is open up your device manager, you then need to click the action tab at the top and click add legacy hardware
then click next and next again it will then scan and find nothing click next on the screen after that.
Wait a minute and you will see a list of hardware appear, scroll down and choose network adapters then click next, then from the left column choose Microsoft then in the right hand column scroll down and choose Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter, then click next and this will install it.
To check just make sure it is set to show hidden devices, right click on device manager on the right and click view then show hidden devices.*_


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, yes metallica's method is the way, you may also need to modify a registry setting, this site has detailed instructions (with graphics)

https://appuals.com/microsoft-teredo-tunneling-adapter/


----------



## Epic1sammy (Aug 26, 2017)

jenae said:


> Hi, yes metallica's method is the way, you may also need to modify a registry setting, this site has detailed instructions (with graphics)
> 
> https://appuals.com/microsoft-teredo-tunneling-adapter/


I have tried to do that but teredo does not show up.


----------



## Epic1sammy (Aug 26, 2017)

If anyone knows how to fix this please reply, its still not working.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, open PC settings and go to network and internet settings, scroll to the very bottom and select network reset. This loads defaults you may have to make your connections again when finished.


----------

